# My first egg noodles



## JoeV (Nov 20, 2008)

I had the day free so I decided to make my own noodles to go with the beef stew we were having for dinner. I researched a bunch of recipes then put together what I thought would make good noodles (isn't that what creativity is about?). I was pleasantly surprised that I nailed it the first time. Here's my recipe, which I'm sure may have already been dreamed up, but I'm too lazy to read that far back in the archives.

*Flat Egg Noodles with Basil*
Makes 6 ½ oz of noodles ~ enough for 3-4 people​ 
1 C  All purpose flour
1 Egg
1 t Salt
1 T Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 ½ t Basil (Oregano should also work well)
2 T Water (as needed)

Blend flour, salt and basil in a bowl. Break the egg in a separate dish to avoid any shell fragments. Make a depression in the flour mix and pour in the egg and olive oil. With a fork mix the egg and oil and slowly draw in flour to the center until you cannot blend with the fork. Continue blending in the flour using your fingers, adding water as needed, 1 T at a time. Dough should be firm and not sticky. If sticky, add a bit more flour until dough is smooth and slightly dry to the touch. Roll finished dough into a log and cut into three pieces to be rolled out.







If using a pasta machine, follow machine directions for making noodles, using one section of dough log at a time. Finished dough should be rolled on lowest setting.  Be sure to allow rolled out dough to dry a bit before feeding into noodle rollers. Never put sticky dough through the machine rollers.

If using a rolling pin, roll dough to 1/16” thick or a little thinner, turning the dough from front to back several times on a floured surface. Allow to dry for 10 minutes (you can lightly flour the dough to speed up drying if it’s tacky). Roll up the dough into a log like a jellyroll, and cut the log into ¼” wide segments using a very sharp knife on a cutting board (to save the edge on your knife). Unroll segments and allow to dry on a pasta drying rack or on a flour dusted linen towel for about ½ hour. (This is my homemade dryer)











Coil up pasta into loose piles and put in freezer in an air-tight container, or cook in salted water or stock about 15 minutes to use immediately. 

Here was dinner, and there was nothing left when me and DW got finished with it (We were piggies tonight). The noodles were just like store-bought in texture, and held together nicely.






JoeV


----------



## sattie (Nov 20, 2008)

Awe Joe... that is great and looks de-lich!!!!!  Man!!!!  Some mighty fine cooks out here!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great, Joe.  I've been making our noodles for years.  Just wait until you make your own spinach pasta, or tomato, or mushroom, or....

Once you get started, like bread-baking, it's an addiction.  Hey, it involves flour, doesn't it?

ETA
Buck made me a wonderful pasta drying rack that held several pounds of noodles in a space about the size of a small open umbrella.  It all came apart when I was done using it and it fit in a space about the size of a yard stick and not very wide.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 20, 2008)

I've seen a couple designs for drying racks that are collapsable. Once work slows down after Thanksgiving I'll have time to get back into my workshop and start playing again.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 20, 2008)

Buck's was quite simple.  He began with a large dowel (about 1 inch), cut it to about 30 inches long and cut a slit in one end so it could fit snugly into a 6x6 block of wood with a 1-inch hole drilled in it.  Follow me so far?

The big dowel was then drilled with alternating 1/4-inch holes along the shaft from the opposite end.  "Wings" of 1/4-inch dowels (about 36 inches long) were then slid through the drilled holes.  The wings held the pasta for drying.

It all comes apart for storage.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 20, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Buck's was quite simple.  He began with a large dowel (about 1 inch), cut it to about 30 inches long and cut a slit in one end so it could fit snugly into a 6x6 block of wood with a 1-inch hole drilled in it.  Follow me so far?
> 
> The big dowel was then drilled with alternating 1/4-inch holes along the shaft from the opposite end.  "Wings" of 1/4-inch dowels (about 36 inches long) were then slid through the drilled holes.  The wings held the pasta for drying.
> 
> It all comes apart for storage.



Got it! I was engineer for 12 years, so I can visualize exactly what you have described. That was a great idea to make it collapsible, and I'll probably use Buck's design when I get time to make it. Thanks a lot!

JoeV


----------



## Katie H (Nov 20, 2008)

Go for it, Joe.  I love my drying rack.  Buck made it for me many years ago and it's dried many pounds of pasta.


----------



## Constance (Nov 20, 2008)

I make hillbilly noodles, that we call chicken and rolled dumplings. I need to post my recipe, but not tonight.


----------



## stassie (Nov 20, 2008)

Mmm - they look great!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 20, 2008)

Joe, your noodles look delicious. You have inspired me to try making some. My mother always made her own noodles, and the store bought ones are just never as good. Besides, I cannot find egg noodles here. Pasta in every configuration you can imagine, but no flat egg noodles. Thanks for the tip, Katie - that sounds like a good project for Jerry. (And more sanitary - my mom always dried them over the backs of the dining room chairs!)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 20, 2008)

Way to go Joe! Like Katie said - once you starting playing with your noodles it can get very addictive ... expecially if you have a pasta machine (roller). Imagine making your own ravioli with green and white striped pasta for spinach and cheese, or pink and white striped for a shrimp and/or crab stuffing.

Here is my first pasta dryer:






Not as elegant as what Buck made Katie - but I could dry clothes on it, too.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 21, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Way to go Joe! Like Katie said - once you starting playing with your noodles it can get very addictive ... expecially if you have a pasta machine (roller). Imagine making your own ravioli with green and white striped pasta for spinach and cheese, or pink and white striped for a shrimp and/or crab stuffing.
> 
> Here is my first pasta dryer:
> 
> ...



You may have just saved me from a project (Not that there's ever a shortage of them around here). I think we have one of those clothes racks somewhere in the house from when our daughters lived at home and bought fancy schmancy clothes that could not go in the dryer. I'll check with DW when she gets up.


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2008)

I use a clothes rack when I did make my own, I started out with a new one then found i needed more rods. I purchased some more dowel rods  and drill holes between the others, slid in the new rods . Works great.

Is the bread in the picture homemade ? that looks great also.   Good job on the noodles.  I might just have to try them now.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 21, 2008)

letscook said:


> Is the bread in the picture homemade?



Yes, that's Challah Bread, and it is delicious. I made a sandwich for lunch yesterday with it using Genoa Salami and Munster cheese, and it was to die for. The bread just melts in your mouth.


----------



## letscook (Nov 22, 2008)

Homemade Challah bread -- looks good.  

Love to have your recipe for it  
My husband loves it and Like to surprise him and make a loaf

thanks


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 22, 2008)

I enjoy making all kinds of flavored pasta, might drag the machine out over the weekend , if I have enough energy to do anything.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 22, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Way to go Joe! Like Katie said - once you starting playing with your noodles it can get very addictive ... expecially if you have a pasta machine (roller). Imagine making your own ravioli with green and white striped pasta for spinach and cheese, or pink and white striped for a shrimp and/or crab stuffing.
> 
> Here is my first pasta dryer:
> 
> ...


 
I used that years ago, when I started pasta making.  Who knows where it is now .   Hubby made me a drying rack , smaller than the one pictured, more like Buck made for Katie.


----------

